# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Потерял данные файла

## volkovv1992

Здравствуйте! Я работал в одном чертеже, когда получил сообщение с ошибкой прерывания при попытке открыть другой файл. Пожалуйста, помогите мне восстановить dwg файл, я вообще не в праве был его терять ((

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sly2fox

Вы должны попробовать установить новую версию AutoCAD, если у вас стоит старая и проверить компьютер на наличие необходимых обновлений, так же советую отключить на время антивирусник и пробовать открыть файл снова. В крайнем случае советую применить программу по восстановлению https://www.repairtoolbox.com/ru/autocadrepair.html

----------

